# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] how to use "IF" to do nothing if a cell is blank

## jimpc27

i want the "IF" statement to leave a cell blank if the referenced cell is
blank.  But, if the referenced cell contains a numeric value, then I want the
new location to perform an operation based on the referenced value.  For
example, =IF(G186=0,,(G186+2)) works most of the the time but I really want
=IF(G186=blank,,(G186+2)), so that if G186 was blank nothing would happen.

----------


## Rowan Drummond

Try:

=IF(ISBLANK(G186),"",G186+2)

Hope this helps
Rowan

jimpc27 wrote:
> i want the "IF" statement to leave a cell blank if the referenced cell is
> blank.  But, if the referenced cell contains a numeric value, then I want the
> new location to perform an operation based on the referenced value.  For
> example, =IF(G186=0,,(G186+2)) works most of the the time but I really want
> =IF(G186=blank,,(G186+2)), so that if G186 was blank nothing would happen.

----------


## Biff

Hi!

Try this:

=IF(G186="","",G186+2)

Biff

"jimpc27" <jimpc27@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:997F2E77-FD11-469D-9C84-04F2901D071D@microsoft.com...
>i want the "IF" statement to leave a cell blank if the referenced cell is
> blank.  But, if the referenced cell contains a numeric value, then I want
> the
> new location to perform an operation based on the referenced value.  For
> example, =IF(G186=0,,(G186+2)) works most of the the time but I really
> want
> =IF(G186=blank,,(G186+2)), so that if G186 was blank nothing would happen.

----------

